# Ernest passed today



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

I feel like the worst person ever!!! My goats got out and got in the chicken feeder and it killed one and the other 3 are VERY sick. They have been attended to by a large animal vet that says time will tell!!! Please say a prayer for my boys!!!

RIP ERNEST


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

so sorry!


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

They made it thru the night!!!!!! Still dont look good but they are still ALIVE!!!! Vet ill be back this am 

PS they are VERY comfortable with warm soft bedding and a shot of a pain killer!!


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

salmonfisher77 said:


> They made it thru the night!!!!!! Still dont look good but they are still ALIVE!!!! Vet ill be back this am
> 
> PS they are VERY comfortable with warm soft bedding and a shot of a pain killer!!


Very sorry to hear, but good that the others are hanging in there.

What exactly did they get into? chicken feeder?!?


----------



## Oreopacker1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hm... I didn't think chicken food would kill or harm a goat!


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

Apperently the LAYER pellet has a medication in it and in large quanity its DEADLY!!


----------

